# Grand Canyon Nat'l Park Adds More Noncommercial Trips



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

Good work and good on the NPS for listening!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Kudos to the GCPBA for using their channels with the NPS and working to get more access for private boaters. Within the constraints of the CRMP it's really tough to add access, but this was an opening that provided a good opportunity.

-AH


----------

